# December Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Vote for who you feel is most deserving.

I have 11 choices, but if I forgot someone deserving, let me know. Voting ends on the 11th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I voted for Auggie altough PF came very close...:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man. Well it looks like im doin great..lol


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Poll time expired. I managed to tie with Auggie. If anyone wants a vote-off between the two of us, just say so. Otherwise, I'll mark us both down as victors.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Congrats to both.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldnt mind havin a vote-off but then again i dont care. Congrats to both you guys. :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Congrats to both.


Agree.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks for the love and PF, I'm down with sharing it if you are. Congrats :cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Share it!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Can you win 2 in a row?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Can you win 2 in a row?


No, Auggie and I won't be eligible until April.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> No, Auggie and I won't be eligible until April.


Time for me to win one...

Actually, I'm already predicting MillerTime for this month.

Should I make the awards now?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Enjoy.

I'll use this time to advertise, I can make avatars for Supporting Members.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> I'll use this time to advertise, I can make avatars for Supporting Members.



You did a fantastic job bro..that looks sweet. You have talent.


----------

